# Johnnie Jarheaded left us for good



## wolftat (Oct 31, 2008)

This is being typed with a lot of tears so I'm going to keep this short . Johnnie passed away late Wednesday night after a long battle with injuries and cancer. We will be going to our home in Arizona today where he will be placed on our ranch. It has been a rough fight for him and for the family, but like the Marine he will always be, he went out fighting. He is my identical twin and my best friend and I am going to miss the hell out of having him here with me. May he finally find some peace.

I am going to be off line for a while but thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Verne (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil,
I am so shocked and saddened by your loss. 
Be assured that you and yours will be in our prayers.
Vern


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 31, 2008)

Prayers for you and Johnny's loved ones.  Heaven's Gates have another guard.  Semper Fi.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, so very sorry, he will be missed.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's difficult to find the right words - it's quite a shock.  Sorry for your loss; it's our loss too...


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, I'm sorry to hear this. My prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Monty (Oct 31, 2008)

Please accept my deepest sympathy on the loss of your brother. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## scoutharps (Oct 31, 2008)

I have no words that will work.  Feelings and prayers are already going out.  Keep in touch as you can.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil

Please accept my sympathies as well. The one thing about forums like this is you become a family and the more we share with others the stronger the family ties become. We may have never met each other physically  but in a way we have and for this we all feel the pain. To loose someone close is always so hard and when they say time heals all, well it may on the surface but deep down the pain lingers. But you will always have the great memories and we must hang onto those. So again sorry for your loss.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  I can't help but think of your signature line and know that Johnny also lived his life the way he wanted to.  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## rcarman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Goodbye with Prayers*

Prayers and our best wishes are all that we can offer.  I know you will miss your brother.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, Neil. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  You and your family will be in my prayers.

God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, deepest condolescences in your time of sorrow--we all have sustained a great loss. May he now find peace.


----------



## THarvey (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil,

Thank you for letting us know.  As a community we grieve together.  Our prayers for comfort for you and your family.

Tim


----------



## rherrell (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, I don't know what to say. I'm sitting here feeling like somebody just punched me in the gut. My sincerest condolences, Neil.


----------



## TribalRR (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, I am very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and payers go out to you and your family.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil
We have exchanged e-mails and ideas with Johnnie.  He always impressed me.

We will miss him.  

May your God grant you the strength to overcome this challenge.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.  All the best to you and family.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 31, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers for you and your families.  I will remember his adventurousness with a smile...

Jon


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil
So sorry to hear this.  You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 31, 2008)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss. You are in our prayers.


----------



## JimB (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, I am very sorry to hear about your loss. When I first started turning earlier this year Johnnie took the time to PM about a question I had. That turned into a series of emails between us where he gave me detailed explanations about how to do things, mostly about finishing. Although I never met him in person or spoke to him on the phone Johnnie taught me more about making a pen than anyone else. There's a little bit of Johnnie in every pen I make.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Gagler (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil - prayers are going out for you and your family.


----------



## rlofton (Oct 31, 2008)

May the peace that passes understanding be with you all at this time.


----------



## markgum (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your brother's passing.  He will truly be missed.  Our prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Nolan (Oct 31, 2008)

May you and your family find peace in the coming days. Well wishes from my family to yours.


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.  Prayers to your entire family.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss Neil . I can't put into words how much I admired Johnnie . He went out of his way to help me with a few things that others might not do . When money was short and I really needed a bandsaw , he sent me a PM with an offer that really helped me out . He had some certificates printed for me , and wouldn't accept a payment . I think I will go to the shop today , and propose a toast to Johnnie and Neil . Here's to a great person .


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 31, 2008)

I've got one of Johnnie's blanks on the bench drilled out and ready to glue up. He was a joy to work with as he made me some custom blanks a while back. He'll be missed.

Matt 5:4


----------



## winpooh498 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about this great loss. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil,
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.
You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, My heart is breaking, Both for you, your family and all of his friends and loved one. I am counted in that number after this past summer. I have had a lot of opportunities to talk with Johnnie both online and and on the phone. I have developed a real since of who he is and just how much we are alike. He has been such a great friend through the walnut buy, drill bit buy and pretty much every project I have gotten started lately. I am so sorry and will miss him terribly. My prayers of course are with all of you. Take care and know that although I am not there in person I am certainly there in spirit.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Johnnie left the planet.  I always enjoyed exchanging pms with him.  He was a stand up guy ..... a man of his word.  We hope you're able to come back to the forum, Neil.  I'll be praying for his soul.


----------



## Fred (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, be assured that your best friend is now at rest watching over you and his loving family.

Your loss is definitely felt throughout the IAP community and we offer you and your family our condolences.

Semper Fi, Johnny! Carry On, Marine ... :usflag:


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, sorry to hear about you're great loss.  Ours also.  Didn't know him but will miss his posts & pics.  At least he's is God's hands now & no suffering.  For those dear to him & all his friends, just feel lucky you had the opportunity to know him while he was here & all good times together.   It saddens all of us to hear this & hope you & the rest of the family can get back to normal [as you can] very soon.


----------



## drayman (Oct 31, 2008)

neil, its such a terrible thing to lose anyone so close. i salute him, and all is loved ones, family and friends. god bless johnny, you will be sadly missed.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, I don't know what to say.  Please know that this leaves a hole in my heart.  Johnnie was a great guy, and helped me a lot off and on the forum.  He will be missed terribly.


----------



## Timbo (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil,  I'm very sorry to hear of this lost to you and your family.  I certainly agree with others that it's also our loss.  I loss my younger sister about 4 years ago....I did get past the pain.  You will too.  Be strong...and hope to see you back soon.

Tim


----------



## skiprat (Oct 31, 2008)

That's terrible news Neil. I feel for his family and also for the youngsters in his class. I hope they are fortunate to get another role model of his calibre. I know they will miss him too.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 31, 2008)

My condolences Neil.  Will be praying for you and the families.


----------



## jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil - My sincere condolences. Johnnie was a great man and an asset to our community here. We exchanged numerous emails and I always greatly appreciated his straight talk.


----------



## altaciii (Oct 31, 2008)

You and your family will be in our prayers as well.  He will be missed as a member of our family.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, in my all too short-lived correspondences with Johnnie, he was always a true gentleman. It seems like only yesterday that he was chuckling about the thought of having your ID on him when he went snake hunting. This news of his passing brings on a great shock and, an even greater sadness to me. Though, I do not believe that any one of us can begin to comprehend the true depths of your loss, I do hope that your special memories will allow you some comfort.

You and your family will be in my thoughts now, and in the days to come. Please let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow...that's terrible news.  I am so sorry for your loss and will miss John.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn ..... you can't help but cry while reading these posts.  There's a twin brother without his best friend .....  a ranch in Arizona where there's going to be a family full of sadness .....  and a whole lot of IAP members who's lives were touched by one tough marine.  I hope Johnnie knows how much we appreciated him as a human being.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, I'm very sorry to hear about Johnnie, I've missed his postings lately, but the few emails we exchanged I really liked the guy, his passing will be honored  Semper Fi


----------



## broitblat (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news, but you will both be in my thoughts.

  -Barry


----------



## Mudder (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil,

I'm so sorry to hear of Johnnie's passing. I've never met him but we exchanged a few emails and I will miss him an awful lot. You hang in there and let me know it there is anything that I can do.


Scott


----------



## Darley (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil I'm so sorry to read this sad new, please accept my condolences it's allway hard to loose a love one especialy when is your brother


----------



## tim self (Oct 31, 2008)

Semper Fi, one more guard in heaven.  My condolences for you and your family.  I lost a brother 12 years ago but it gets easier.  Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn Neil,
I have been blindsided. I'll miss Johnnie's postings and wish I could have met him. As his twin, you'll just have to be twice the character you are. I can't begin to imagine your loss. Thinking of you and your family. Carry on soldier.
Alton


----------



## jwalt191 (Oct 31, 2008)

Please accept our deepest sympathy on the loss of your brother. You and yours will be in our prayers.


----------



## el_d (Oct 31, 2008)

God Bless your family and your family will be in our prayers. My deepest sypathies.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 31, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 31, 2008)

Can't add anything but one more keeping all in our prayers. Had a couple of email encounters with him. He will be missed in this family as well.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear, he will be missed.


----------



## LEAP (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil 
I'm so sorry for your loss, Know that you and yours will be in our thoughts and prayers. Old Marines never die they just get transferred.


----------



## fiferb (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God must be building the best force of guardian angels because he's only bringing home the very best.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil,
I'm so shocked!!  Johnny was a wonderful guy and he will be missed by all of us on this forum.  My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## flyingmelon (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't get to know him but reading the posts it seems like that is a great misfortune. I hope that your family feels the prayers that are being sent their way and that if a man is measured by the friends he has then he was a great man.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear Neil, I will keep you and yours in my prayers.
Ron


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 31, 2008)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## karlkuehn (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, I just logged in and my heart broke. I counted J as my closest friend on IAP.

Even after your last email, I didn't know it had gotten so bad. He was always offering to come over and help with all the stuff I needed help with. Now I'm sorry I didn't take him up on those offers, because I never got to meet him. His no-holds-barred attitude got me through some tough times, and he always made me laugh just when I needed it. My tears are running freely for a noble friend that I didn't appreciate enough, not knowing how short our time was.

I can't breathe, I can't imagine what you're going through. He loved you so much, man. While you were deployed, he talked to me all the time about you. Please get in touch with me when you get home.

Bury him with the dignity he deserves.

Semper Fidelis, Johnnie. You gave me more than I can ever repay.


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and that of the rest of your family.  He will be missed by all of us.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil, like the others I am shocked and saddened at this news, I also have exchanged emails with Johnnie and I have a couple of his blanks left and one of them will never be sold but once it is turned it will be kept as a remembrance of him.

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 31, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## rdunn12 (Oct 31, 2008)

Neil,

 I am saddened to hear of your loss.Johnny had replied to some of my posts and he won a donation I had in a raffle for JohnnyCNC.He e-mailed me and told me that what he had won,he was going to give back to Johnnycnc.And I knew at that moment he was a stand up guy.I don't know what else to say as I am deeply saddened by this.Take care,we are praying for you and your family.

Ronald


----------



## leehljp (Oct 31, 2008)

Lifting you and your family in prayer, Neil.


----------



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hang in there.


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 31, 2008)

My sincere condolences. Johnnie will be missed.
Eugene


----------



## les-smith (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  I appreciated Johnie's input here on the IAP.  Our family will have you in our prayers tonight that you will all come through this a gentle as possible.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 31, 2008)

I salute a fellow marine. Simper Fi!  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cozee (Nov 1, 2008)

My heart and prayers go out to you and your families. I will be honored to pull guard duty with him when I meet him. 

As a tribute to Johnny, I ask that all please listen to *Taps*, a warrior's final tribute. Though no official words were ever penned, here is one popular version:

Day is done, gone the sun,
From the hills, from the lake,
From the sky.
All is well, safely rest,
God is nigh.

  Go to sleep, peaceful sleep,
May the soldier or sailor,
God keep.
On the land or the deep,
Safe in sleep.

  Love, good night, Must thou go,
When the day, And the night
Need thee so?
All is well. Speedeth all
To their rest.

  Fades the light; And afar
Goeth day, And the stars
Shineth bright,
Fare thee well; Day has gone,
Night is on.

  Thanks and praise, For our days,
'Neath the sun, Neath the stars,
'Neath the sky,
As we go, This we know,
God is nigh.

*Semper Fi bro!!!!!!*


----------



## SkewedUp (Nov 1, 2008)

I still have several pen blanks from Johnnie that I've been waiting until I could figure out the right pen kit to use with them. They will have special meaning now when I do turn them. 

I had a few e-mail conversations with Johnnie and could tell he was a special person. He will be missed.

My sincere condolences Neil.


----------



## igran7 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Johnnie was an icon here at IAP, he will surely be missed.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## monkeynutz (Nov 1, 2008)

Speechless...  Just speechless... :frown:

We are all gonna miss him around here.  Prayers up for your family.


----------



## scroller99 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours
Howard


----------



## B727phixer (Nov 1, 2008)

So Sorry Neil,
Your brother will be missed by us all. I will remember Johnnie as a very generous,  No BS guy.
May God Bless you and your family as you go on.


----------



## MCSO5164 (Nov 1, 2008)

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family and friends.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 1, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.  Your brother John was always kind and willing to share his knowledge with me.  I also have some blanks of his that I will turn with him in mind.  May the journey to Az take care of you and your family.  I hope that all of his loved ones find comfort in knowing what a good man he was and that your memories will sustain you all through this difficult period.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 1, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Mather323 (Nov 1, 2008)

I did a blank swap with Johnnie and he sent me my box and it had 3 pieces of corian along with the the wood blanks.  The corian was red white and blue.  I told him that I was using his corian to make some red white and blue pens for every scout who became the senior partol leader in my Boy Scout troop.  He was so impressed that he sent me another box of just red white and blue corian for the Boy Scout with out being asked. It will be with great pride that I will give out the last 4 pens over the next two years.  This was just one of my experiences with Johnnie.   

Michael Conway


----------



## SuperDave (Nov 1, 2008)

No words to convey my feelings.

Johnnie took the time to privately encourage me regarding my Marine son leaving for Iraq. He made himself available 24/7 anytime I needed to talk. It is bittersweet to learn that the very same day my Marine son returned home safe and sound to his family, my Marine friend left one home for another. 

I am saddened that I never got to tell him that my son made it home, but something tells me that, like a Marine, he hung around long enough, just to make sure. A Marines Marine to the end.

Semper Fi my friend, and God speed.


----------



## DKF (Nov 1, 2008)

Your entire family is in our prayers....


----------



## ronhampton (Nov 1, 2008)

so sorry for your loss. please accept my condolences.---ron,---


----------



## Hosspen (Nov 1, 2008)

Neil, I'm so sorry for your family's loss. You all are in our prayers during this tough time. I was impressed with your brother as a fine man with all dealings I had with him through this forum and know you are proud to have him as your brother. He will not be forgotten.
God Bless you and yours!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to miss him!!


----------



## talbot (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss Neil. Thoughts are with you.
Bill


----------



## arjudy (Nov 2, 2008)

Extremely sorry to here of the loss of your brother and best friend. My prayers are with you.


----------



## td (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing can replace the loss of a twin, but you know you'll always hear him in your heart.  Sending prayers for your entire family.


----------



## TowMater (Nov 2, 2008)

Neil,

My condolences on your loss.

The world lost a good man.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 2, 2008)

Very sad......   My condolences


----------



## Ligget (Nov 3, 2008)

Sad news indeed, I`m very sorry, each of you are in my prayers!


----------



## wolftat (Nov 3, 2008)

I was shocked when I saw how many people responded with prayers. Thank you everyone. The service is going to be on Thursday since we are waiting for several members of the Corps to fly in from their posts. I can't tell you how much this thread means to me.  My family is a mess right now, but we are pulling it together slowly, this whole thing was a real shock to us all. We knew he was sicker than he let on, but didn't know how sick. That was the way he did things, always kept things to himself and never showed any sign of weakness. I guess it is the way we were brought up and lived our whole life. Thanks again for all the prayers.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 3, 2008)

Neil

I was away for the weekend I had no idea. I am in shock so sorry for your and our lose. I considered Johnnie a good & close friend we communicated many times traded many items. Oh My God when you went over to Iraq I sent a large package to send to you. He was always so generous I feel I lost a good friend. Last I heard he had back surgery and I was looking forward to emailing him again. 

My prayers are with you and your family with this terrible lose. We lost a good friend and a good member of the community.

God be with you
Bruce
.
.


----------



## dntrost (Nov 3, 2008)

Neil,
Very saddened by the news please know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  My father is a retired E9 and Johnny's handle always reminds me of my father who was very proud of his service as I knew Johnny was.  SEMPER FI!  And god bless you all.


----------



## medemt (Nov 5, 2008)

Neil,

While I did not know Johnny, I read many of his posts. I knew from being a retired Marine that he had served in the Corps just by ssing his member name. MY sincerest sympathy to all of your family. It is a testimony to how people felt about him when you read all these posts. 

As one of our old Cadence chants goes: "And when I get to heaven, St Peter I will tell, another Marine reporting sir ....."

I believe he has reported to his final duty station.

Dan


----------



## Tuba707 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am saddened to hear of your loss.  I had not talked to Johnnie for quite some time, but in our past interactions I could tell he was really a stand-up guy.  My prayers are with you and your family, esp. with the service tomorrow.


----------



## Rochester (Nov 5, 2008)

Neil,  You are in my prayers.  Your 2008 PITH partner.

Dale Pace


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.

We lost my brother to cancer in Spring '07.  I wish that I could tell you that time makes it OK, but you'd know that I was lying.


----------



## ESwindell (Nov 6, 2008)

Neil,
I am so very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine what you are going through right now.  My prayers are with you and his family.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## WoodenDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Neil,

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 7, 2008)

So, so sorry to hear this news.  I'm sure he will be missed by family and by this forum.  Blessings to all!


----------



## wolftat (Nov 11, 2008)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone again for all the kind words. Many members of my family and a lot of friends read this and were brought to tears reading it. He lived a good life and lived it as he chose. He will be watching out for us all, as he always did. Semper Fi Johnnie


----------

